# First Bear



## OceanNutt (Nov 13, 2009)

Not a big one, but my first. It was taken on the old Lake Burton WMA wednesday evening. I shot it about 20 yards away with my good ol 30-06. Anyone looking to kill one this is the place to be. We are covered up with bear up here. The second pic is my mom. Thought it would be funny to post. She even helped me cleaning it!! lol


----------



## General3388 (Nov 13, 2009)

kiss of death lol, nice bear man. congrats.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice bear! You have to love a Mom that will help you clean a bear


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 13, 2009)

*Hey Boots,*

Thats a real nice buck in your avatar. Where did yoiu get that one?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 13, 2009)

*If I didn't already have 2 bear*

I would be there right now.
Congrads on your first bear.
Little ears = Big Bear
Big Ears = Little Bear.
Thats all you need to know.


----------



## OceanNutt (Nov 14, 2009)

Ya I know. It came out at most 20 yards from me. I knew it wasnt that big but I always wanted to kill one. And being about a mile from my truck and by myself it would be a lot easier to get out of the woods than a bigger one, so I couldn't resist.


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats nice bear


----------



## blackbear (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## guttenmorgan (Nov 17, 2009)

You said it was on the old Lake Burton WMA, is it not a WMA anymore? Thinking about heading up that way.


----------



## bany (Nov 19, 2009)

congrats, hows the pressure there?


----------



## OceanNutt (Nov 20, 2009)

Not really that bad. There are people that hunt it, but compared to other places its really not that bad at all.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice bear congrats.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 21, 2009)

congrads on your first bear


----------



## Jarred (Nov 23, 2009)

Boar or sow. Do you know how much it weighed.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!! That's on my list too!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats.




Dixie Dawg said:


> Congratulations!! That's on my list too!!!


On mine too.


----------



## Busters Dad (Dec 6, 2009)

My son ws deer hunting and camping on the old lake 
Burton WMA.  A bear went into his tent and took out his sleeping bag and tore it up plus dug up jis fore pit and tore his tent.  A week later it got up in his stand and tore up his cushion.  He tried to kill it but when he finally saw it to get a shot he hit a tree and it got away.  That bear is still there and he doesn't camp there anymore.


----------

